#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-27
<ajmitch> Burgwork: took a quick look in the weekend at some specs on the wiki, we can reuse a fair bit of some, others are obsolete/implemented
<Burgwork> sounds good
* ajmitch spent most of the time hacking on fds packages or authtool code though
<ajmitch> a fairly productive weekend for a change
<ajmitch> maybe I can try & push FDS in as soon as feisty+1 opens
<ajmitch> if I can get it in a sane state by then
<Burgwork> very cool
<abartlet> ajmitch: how goes that?
<ajmitch> abartlet: well it's built from cvs code, using --with-fhs
<ajmitch> there's a package, but it is yet to be useful :)
<abartlet> :-)
<ajmitch> so still a bit of work to be done, but at least it's getting there
<abartlet> have you been working with richm?
<ajmitch> I've talked with him about it, haven't seen any of what he's done
<ajmitch> so I'm not sure what exactly he's done so far, apart from trying to translate a .spec to a debian package
<abartlet> yeah, havn't heard much more than that
<abartlet> I just advised that having only a RedHat RPM would not give the planned world domination
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> it's something I'd like to use at work, and we're using etch on servers
<ajmitch> so I'd better make sure it can build & work properly there :)
#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-28
<ajmitch> so, mit or heimadal kerberos? :)
<ajmitch> s/heimadal/heimdal/
* ajmitch just built mit kerberos with the ldap plugin (in 1.6) enabled
<wasabi> sweeet
<wasabi> We need to decide on this, btw.
<wasabi> Like, seriously. Heimdal now has a cred cache daemon.
<wasabi> And MIT doesn't.
<wasabi> So like, some apps are incompatible with each other now.
<ajmitch> well mit kerberos needs openldap 2.2.8 libs to build with
<ajmitch> and debian doesn't ship those due to openldap 2.3 not supporting gnutls properly
<ajmitch> hopefully lenny will get openldap2.3 libs & server, with gnutls support
<ajmitch> fwiw, I've found that openldap can do a type of multimaster replication, and you probably saw that I've made progress with FDS
<shawarma> ajmitch: "you probably saw that I've made progress with FDS"... Where would I see this?
<Burgwork> ajmitch: you seen the linbox directory server?
<ajmitch> Burgwork: heard of it
<Burgwork> seems to be just a python web interface to samba/openldap or fds
<ajmitch> right
<Burgwork> I guess we need a spec about choosing a good management interface for ldap for feisty+2
<Burgwork> +1, rather
<ajmitch> choosing or writing
<ajmitch> whatever it comes down to
<Burgwork> writing isn't a great idea, imho
<Burgwork> we don't have enough people as it is
<ajmitch> then you need to find something suitable
<ajmitch> Burgwork: fds does have some admin tools that need packaged
<Burgwork> yep, the java based ones
<ajmitch> & apache modules
* ajmitch needs to get breakfast, bbiab
<ajmitch> can't be bothered, will do something later
<shawarma> ajmitch: "you probably saw that I've made progress with FDS"... Where would I see this?
<shawarma> ajmitch: Have you put in in a public bazaar branch somewhere?
<ajmitch> not yet, no
<ajmitch> I was just talking about it in here
<shawarma> ajmitch: Ah, ok.
* ajmitch just had a debian directory & changes against a cvs checkout
<ajmitch> so it needs cleaned up a bit to go into bzr
#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-29
<wasabi> i wonder how long it'll take canonical to concern themselves with this area, if ever.
<wasabi> I mean, redhat is barely even touching it yet either.
<wasabi> I think the only one of our peers with any experience in this stuff is novell, eh?
* ajmitch shrugs
<vpol> morning all.
<ajmitch> hi
* vpol still doesn't understand clearly the concepts of ubuntu-directory project.
<ajmitch> plans? hah. mostly providing tools for use in larger setups
<ajmitch> there are various specs on lp
<vpol> ajmitch: that is the only thing that i understand clearly. that is i'd like to invent in my company.
* vpol should go to office.
#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-30
<fernando> hey all
<fernando> ajmitch: hi, can I to look your authtool_new source?
#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-31
<robertj> anyone home :)
#ubuntu-directory 2010-04-03
<ug|xdcc13> where can I get help with ubuntu with grub errors
